# Audio from Center Channel?



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

As I listened to a CD yesterday I noticed that I had no right channel. I had left channel and output from the center channel speaker. Using the test mode of my AV receiver (NAD 755, if I remember correctly), I discovered that the speakers had been connected incorrectly about a month ago when the service tech was in to service the receiver. I put everything back as it should be, but now I have no center channel. I guess my question is from which input(s) should I expect to have center channel audio? Normal TV, DVD only, etc.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Not in stereo mode, which is the normal playback method for CD or regular TV. You'd have to switch to Dolby Pro Logic or similar matrixed surround mode to get anything out of your center channel with a stereo source. 

If your main left and right are set up properly and your room has fairly good acoustics the imaging on stereo could make it sound like you have a center channel. I've had friends swear that my center channel was going only to have them put their ear to it to find out it's the imaging from the stereo. Some songs are better than others for that.

Most DVDs should play though all speakers if you're using Dolby Digital or DTS. Make sure your receiver is set to the appropriate mode (Auto if available) and make sure the DVD player is connected through optical or coaxial for audio out also. HDTV channels may output in 5.1. A digital audio connection is needed for that also.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also make sure that your receiver has been told that there is a center channel speaker as some can be turned off sending any information that would normally go to the center to the left and right channels.


----------



## frosti7 (May 23, 2008)

Check that your "right channel" cable is not connected to the center by mistake!


----------

